# Golf club info



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Can’t wait my move over is next week. 

Can someone let me in on some golf info?

1) Can you join any golf club over there, either in Abu Dhabi or Dubai?

2) Is there any recommendations on what golf club to join?

3) Is it worth joining a golf club, or just pay to play?

4) The BIG question... What’s the rates for joining the club...I know it would depend on what golf club it was.

Well thanks in advance


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am about to join abu dhabi golf club because I you play 4 times a month that is equivalent Tina membership


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Memberships will run about AED28,000. Joining one club has benefits but most folks I know like to play different courses throughout the year. If you're a resident, I recommend becoming an EGF member which gives you discounted rates and a recognized handicap....


----------



## aosman766 (Apr 16, 2011)

The golf clubs here are on the expensive side. I would suggest trying the clubs out before committing to a single one; Mac711 makes a great point that many people here love playing at different courses rather than sticking to a single one. 

I'm a fan of the Yas Links Golf Course on Yas Island, but I'm still trying different courses out myself


----------



## golfer-Hicks (Aug 8, 2011)

I searched abu dhabi golf club online, finding some comments speaking highly of it.


----------

